
Q – Run SQL Directly on CSV or TSV Files - reinhardt
https://github.com/harelba/q
======
aargh_aargh
Another tool like this, written in Go:

[https://github.com/dinedal/textql](https://github.com/dinedal/textql)

------
gjvc
looks like this from back in the day
[http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/perl4/cook/ch14_18.htm](http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/perl4/cook/ch14_18.htm)

